# How to Over clock a tablet similar to Nexus 7



## tomtom1265 (Jan 23, 2013)

The device is a lenovo A2109

very similar to Nexus 7, this tablet has a bigger screen, but is also tegra 3 family.

Hi, I am wanting to build my own kernel but have questions, where would be the correct forum to post these question. They really don't pertain to any particulate kernel.

I am wanting to compile the 4.1 kernel and add low voltage and OC up to 1.5, adding a new governor would be nice but not really needed at this point in development

what files need to be edited?

what changes need to be made?

are all the modification made in mach-tegra?

I have looked at several githubs, they have way more changes than I want, I would like to learn the build process.

For right now I would like to know what files need to be changed to oc the kernel to 1.5 at a low voltage to conserver battery life. perhaps
thanks in advice for any help one can provide.


----------

